# What's your favorite woman shape?



## feinburgrl (Jul 9, 2011)

What's your favorite woman shape?


1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4.


----------



## minimal (Jul 9, 2011)

need pics for further investigation


----------



## MDR (Jul 9, 2011)

All of the above.


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2011)

muscular as in middle distance runners, etc.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 9, 2011)

Umm Um wheres the, "all of the above" choice! Im an equal opportunity lover


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 9, 2011)

I wouldn't say that any of those pictures are "average" It's sad that people don't know what average is. I go to the store to buy a nice top, nothing fits my shoulders, they're just too broad. I am sorry if I don't have Asian in me...


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 9, 2011)

well shit. i didn't look at the pictures first. If 4 is fat ass that gets my vote easily


----------



## x~factor (Jul 9, 2011)

Definitely not #1. It has no curve at all.
I would say between #2 & $3. 
#4 only after a year of serious working out, too soft.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 9, 2011)

All the above will do.  Plus a whole lot more.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 9, 2011)

Rosario Dawson is average?!

I guess I'm moving to where the OP lives.


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> well shit. i didn't look at the pictures first. If 4 is fat ass that gets my vote easily


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd say #3, but she probably won't swallow.  Too many calories.


















But still, #3.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jul 9, 2011)

pears!

And since I see no option for this, i might have to neg a mother fucker.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 9, 2011)

#1 is the only one that really doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 9, 2011)

3


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 9, 2011)

#4...then #2....then #3....last is #1


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> pears!
> 
> And since I see no option for this, i might have to neg a mother fucker.



I was going to say "Athletic" but the "Muscular" option covers that nicely.

You don't think #4 covers pears?


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2011)

Drunk out of her mind is my favorite shape.

BTW, I call that the plunger shape.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Drunk out of her mind is my favorite shape.
> 
> BTW, I call that the plunger shape.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 10, 2011)

kardashian needs to be naked on my face. But no talking. Her voice is awful


----------



## LittleV (Jul 11, 2011)

The jiggly butt wins!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 11, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> If 4 is fat ass that gets my vote easily




DING

DING

DING

We have a winner!!! 

There's a technical term for that shape, it's called a "J-Lo ass".


----------



## xclgreen (Jul 11, 2011)

if i am going to base on the picture...surely i'll pick the fourth one...fat ass...


----------



## woodwalker (Jul 13, 2011)

marzia but with a rag in her mouth so she cant talk shes is a ditz


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 13, 2011)

how is 12% body fat with a D cup average for a woman?


----------



## jimmy93 (Jul 13, 2011)

i would not say 4 was fat she is more average and she gets my vote


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 13, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> well shit. i didn't look at the pictures first. If 4 is fat ass that gets my vote easily



This


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 13, 2011)

Yep, that's my kind of fat ass.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 13, 2011)

2, but ill take between 2 and 3.  4 was when i was just a horny highschooler riding my moped.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 15, 2011)

View attachment 33489  not sure about  the category, but this gets my vote


----------



## eng (Jul 18, 2011)

fat ass


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 18, 2011)

PR and cuban chicks for chico. phat ass


----------



## dub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd choose # 3 because I like my girls slightly thin but not skin and bones.


----------



## smithf3 (Jul 19, 2011)

big boobies and big butts are fantastic!  kinda diggin the thicker chicks


----------



## Hell (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 20, 2011)

These are fat asses,


----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)

L shaped? I guess that is as close to bent over a letter can get


----------

